# Roku Stick



## Camper6 (Nov 8, 2018)

Does anyone out there use a Roku Stick.

You just plug it into the HDMI port of your T.V.

That much I understand but what's next?  

I know you can stream stuff in like You Tube but what if you want to subscribe to a specialty network source.

The one I am talking about it DAZN.  They bought the rights to the UEFA soccer from Europe and the only way you can get it is to pay $20 a month.

You don't get it on TSN or Sportnet or ESPN anymore.

The price isn't bad in Canada.  About $60.00 including tax for the ROKU stick.


----------



## Chucktin (Nov 8, 2018)

Be warned, what they're _not_saying is that you must have internet access for these appliances to work.
Ad men have no problem promising miracles.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2018)

I have Roku but not familiar with the stick. You must have wi-Fi for it to work. I have over 30 channels on mine. Also have a tv antenna for local channels.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 8, 2018)

Chucktin said:


> Be warned, what they're _not_saying is that you must have internet access for these appliances to work.
> Ad men have no problem promising miracles.



I do have internet access via Wi Fi.  I suppose the stick picks up the Wi Fi signal automatically.  

I imagine whatever I can pick up on my Tablet would also be available on the Roku stick, but what is nice is being able to view it on the T.V. screen.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2018)

Do a YouTube search for Roku installation


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2018)

If you want European football Camper,
then Bt stream some live Europa and
Champions league games in YouTube,
but that might just be the English teams,
I am not sure as I have BT TV and get
all the games that they broadcast.

Mike.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 8, 2018)

We have Roku, but don't use it much. One of the reasons we got one is because of the Wrangler Channel that shows rodeo action. 

Just make sure you have the correct hook-up, as in Internet WiFi.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 9, 2018)

Mike said:


> If you want European football Camper,
> then Bt stream some live Europa and
> Champions league games in YouTube,
> but that might just be the English teams,
> ...



its the UEFA games that have been taken over by DATZ. $20 a month to subscribe. No other way to get them. Not offered on cable.


----------



## Mike (Nov 9, 2018)

You can change your IP Address in Opera to show
that you are in another country.

To watch football in Spanish TV, then you get your
IP Address changed to Spain, same for any country
that is broadcasting football.

Your best bet I think would be to get Brazil or Argentina
TV, they get all or most European football, either domestic
or international, as do several South or Central American
Countries.

It is worth studying to save money, the opera thing is free
and some countries will not stream to a foreign country so
that is why a Proxy Server is needed.

I have looked into this myself, but in the end we get enough
games somewhere on the net or the TV for it to be a waste
of time for me.

BT TV cover all international games either live stream or live
reporting, I can get the lowdown on any game played while
watching another via the RED Button on my remote.

I wish you luck Camper, I know what it is like when a game is
live and you can't get in.

There is always the radio for live running commentary try the
BBC Radio 5 Live, or Talk Sport, the two British Radio Stations
that cover most sports, there is also 5 Live Sports Extra, this
usually covers Cricket, Rugby and other lesser sports.

Mike.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2018)

https://www.my-roku-com.com/dazn-now-on-roku-players-in-canada/

You can subscribe to DAZN by paying $20 per month or $150 per year. You  have access to a one-month free trial period after which you can pay for  the channel. To add it, go to the *Sports* category on your Roku *Channel Store* and look for *DAZN*.

see link for phone number


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks everybody for the input.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 12, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Do a YouTube search for Roku installation



Yes!  search for casting youtube to TV on Ruku.  It works great.  I get all kinds of things, movies, TV series, etc., on my TV via the Roku.

It wouldn't work through Firefox, though, but it works great through Chrome.


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 17, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Does anyone out there use a Roku Stick.
> 
> You just plug it into the HDMI port of your T.V.
> 
> ...




I've got a Roku Stick.
Yes, it plugs into an HDMI port on your TV.  It also needs a USB port for power - most TVs have one.
You need to connect it to your WiFi, which means you need to know the name and password of your WiFi.

For specialty networks; you will need an ID and password of a current account subscription.  You may need to add the 'channel' of the network to your Roku (the Roku help guides you thru this).

Once you have a Roku working, google 'private roku channels'.  Many are free.

One detail about Roku sticks; because they are often plugged into the back of the TV, they use RF(radio) remote instead of the common IR(InfraRed light).  This means that most universal remotes can't work with them.  I have a universal remote, this is how I know.


----------



## sam1954 (Feb 8, 2019)

*Roku works great for me.*



HipGnosis said:


> I've got a Roku Stick.
> Yes, it plugs into an HDMI port on your TV.  It also needs a USB port for power - most TVs have one.
> You need to connect it to your WiFi, which means you need to know the name and password of your WiFi.
> 
> ...



I have a Roku Premiere that's hooked up to my modem via Wi-Fi. Have had no problems with it. Go to https://cordcutters101.000webhostapp.com/ and click on the "Streaming Services" button on the top menu for more info on streaming services and devices. This site really helped us. Didn't know anything about streaming.


----------

